# Wo sind die Coder-Freaks: eMule Portierung auf Linux

## NightDragon

Tag zusammen!

Lange zeit habe ich amule verwendet, aber leider ist die Win-Version von emule der Linux-Version weit voraus.

Nun emuliere ich mit wine die Umgebung und lass emule so laufen, genaugenommen einen Mod davon.

Da es ja zu den ganzen Mods und zum Original  immer den Sourcecode gibt, frag ich mich wie einfach oder schwer das wäre das auf Linux zu portieren... 

Vermutlich müsste man einige Libs ersetzen... aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Hat jemand von euch soetwas schon gemacht oder kennt gar eine Anleitung für die Portierung?

Oder hat jemand Lust sowas mal zu machen?

----------

## blice

was genau soll den an der windows version  "besser" sein, mehrere bekannte von mir haben (gezwungenermassen) die neusten versionen vom emule unter windows laufen, 

sieht zwar schöner aus, die menüs/prefs sind ein wenig anders aufgebaut, aber sonst kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen, ausser daß ich mit gentoo/amuel bei DSL1000 im schnitt 75-85K dl habe, und die armen windows leute selbst bei DSL2000 "nur" 25-40K schaffen (und die freuen sich auch noch drüber  :Smile:   )

----------

## a.forlorn

Warum nicht mldonkey? Das kann man zum Beispiel als runlevel auf seinem Server einrichten und monatelang ohne gui laufen lassen. Dann per Browser kontrollieren. Oder was mir persönlich besser gefällt: gnutella2 mit mutella, ebenso aber ohne das mule Netzwerk. Einfach nicht so leicht zu kontrollieren von Staatsanwaltschaft und Co. Nen Freund von mir haben die nämlich den Rechner mal eingezogen, weil er soviele Dateien angeboten hat. Waren zwar alle legal, wie sich herausgestellt hat, dafür stand der Rechner aber 6 Monate im Beweismittelkeller.

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich nutze sowohl Amule als auch Emule, und vom "laufen" sind die beide gleich (meiner Meinung nach).

Es gibt keinen Grund Emule auf Linux zu Portieren wenn Amule ebenbürtig ist (und das ist es meiner Meinung nach....)

----------

## hoschi

Das einzige was mich an amule/xmule nervt ist diese mit Absicht erzwungen Portierbarkeit, auf Betriebssystem wo sowieso kein Mensch der Welt selbige nutzt, so braucht man auch kein wxWindows, sondern kann gleich auf GTK2 zugreifen.

Zumindest koennte man sich mal auf Kademila etc. konzentrieren.

----------

## firefly

hoschi: ähm du weist, das auch gtk+ unter windows läuft  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Verdammte Axt!

Ich habe mich vielleicht gewundert was du mit Windows meinst, bis mir eingefallen ist dass ich nicht wxwindows sondern wxgtk meine, was mich mal derart auf die Palme gebracht hat...

Warum hier nicht wie bei Abiword oder Gimp (was ja auch GTK Programme sind, die durchaus auf auf anderne Plattformen laufen) einfach GTK direkt angesprochen wird, und stattdessen der Weg ueber wxgtk gegangen wird, verstehe ich nicht. Klar, super Portierbarkeit aber das bringt ja wohl beim besten Willen nichts, ausser auf Linux sind beide amule und xmule ja nun wirklich ohne jede Chance. Paar nette Sachen haben sie ja, aber Emule ist so stark, da gibts nichtmal einen Blumentopf fuer die Beiden (kann eignetlich endlich einer Kademila?).

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zumindest koennte man sich mal auf Kademila etc. konzentrieren.

 

Nun... Gestern oder so war es, da wurde bei mir amule auf die Version 2.1.2 upgegraded und es hat mich sehr gewundert, erstaunt und positiv überrascht: Jetzt gibt es Kademlia Support  :Smile: 

Und er hat nachdem ich die nodes-Datei runtergeladen habe auch verbunden...

----------

## b3cks

Es gibt wirklich keinen Grund eMule zu portieren. eMule ist schließlich schlicht weg ein p2p-Client (eigentlich ja falsche Formulierung) für das eDonkey- und KAD-Netz. Dafür gibt es unter Linux ausreichend funktionierende Alternativen. Ich habe vor kurzem malwieder MLDonkey getestet und war positiv überrascht. Die GUI (GTK, alternative KMLDonkey) ist sehr gut gelungen und lässt keine Wünsche offen. Zumal gibt es eine Weboberfläche, wie auch bei eMule und man kann den Server als Daemon laufen lassen. Was will man mehr? Außerdem unterstützt MLDonkey noch viele andere p2p-Protokolle (eDonkey, Overnet, Kademlia, Bittorrent, Fasttrack, Gnutella, G2, FileTP, etc).

----------

## NightDragon

Kennt Ihr sowas wie "die eigene Meinung?" Das ist eine Aussage die jemand macht, die man nicht als Angriff sondern als dessen Meinung auffassen sollte und nochmals. >> Ich << finde das die Windowsversion besser läuft, angefangen vom Sourcen speichern, bis zur Kademlia-Idee die bei Win schon über 2 Jahre existiert und bei Amule gerade mal ein halbes Jahr. 

Tatsache ist, und ich hab die Clients im Dauereinsatz, das Mods wie Sivka oder Xtreme besser laufen als wie der normale amule und emule Client, ja und vielleicht gerade wegen den Prefs...  (ACHTUNG; das ist wieder eine eigene Meinung, keine die irgendwo in der Zeitung geschrieben Stand oder von der Masse unterzeichnet wurde!!)

Übrigens... Die Frage oben lautet nicht, welche Version ist die beste, sondern wie portiert man die Windows Version auf Linux. Ich verstehe nicht warum da immer dann rumdisskutiert werden muss und jeder seinen Senf abgibt was den an der einen besser ist wie an der anderen. Das ist sowas von typisch Forum, und sowas erlebt man in echt jedem. Unglaublich... das ist echt tlw sowas von zum k*****....

Ich habe eine Leitung von 16mbit /2bmbit und das Teil läuft nunmal bei mir schon sehr regelmäßig.

Ich habs mehrmals getestet, bei mir (d. h. meinem Netzwerk, meinen Settings, meinen ausgewählten ISP, Server usw...) läuft die Win-Ver besser wie die Linux/Unix-Version.

Warum zähl ich nicht auf weils sowieso nur wieder Diskussion geben würde. Fast es als gegeben auf und ende.

Also nochmals die Frage, für alle die interesse an der Frage und nicht am rumstreiten haben: 

Ist es möglich die Windows-Version auf Linux zu portieren, oder nicht?

Hats schon mal wer gemacht und hat wer interesse drann?

Ps.: Noch einige Antworten auf oben.

Warum nich mldonkey? Weils bei mir nicht stabil läuft, der Grund ist mir unbekannt. ich habs nicht rausfinden können.

Dann hat jemand erwähnt, dass er mehr Speed mit amule als mit emule bekommt. Ich habe gut 500kbyte/sec mit der win-version und genau das 20 bis 40 kbyte/sec Problem mit amule - da ichs über monate (nicht tage, minuten, sekunden) getestet habe, kann ich nur sagen, das ich wieder die win-version haben möchte und das eben ohne wine, wenn möglich... (ja das war auch eben wieder eine eigene meinung)

Und nun noch was zu guter letzt. Sorry wenn ich eben Sauer wurde, aber es ist echt mühsam und nervig wenn man sowas Tag täglich in unzähligen Foren erlebt, das einen auf eine Frage eine Gegenfrage gestellt wird die nichts mit dem eigentlichen zu tun hat.

----------

## ColinK

Meine persönliche Meinung: Es gibt viele gute P2P-Clients und Emule gehört dazu.

Zur Portierung:

Soweit ich weiß basiert Emule auf den Micorsoft Foundation Classes. Wenn das Ziel lautet, neue Versionen von eMule regelmäßig zu portieren, sollte man nach einer Linux-Alternative zu MFC suchen, die dies möglichst unkompliziert macht. QT, wx*, mono, .. leider kenne ich die nur beim Namen und kann sie daher bezüglich ihrer Eignung für ein solches Projekt nicht einschätzen.

Es wäre wohl ratsam, sich zunächst ein klares Ziel zu definieren, um dann eine angemessene Herangehensweise herausarbeiten zu können. Ein mögliches Ziel wäre bspw: regelmäßige Portierung von neuen Versionen ohne Parallelentwicklung von neuen features.

Meiner Einschätzung nach gehört die "Zukunft" der P2P-Netze zwar solchen Ansätzen die Verschlüsselung und Anonymisierung erlauben, doch ist emule ein wirklich sehr ausgereiftes Programm, das sicher auch unter Linux den ein oder anderen Anhänger finden würde.

----------

## schachti

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also nochmals die Frage, für alle die interesse an der Frage und nicht am rumstreiten haben: 
> 
> Ist es möglich die Windows-Version auf Linux zu portieren, oder nicht?
> ...

 

Möglich auf jeden Fall, nur eine Frage des Aufwandes.   :Laughing: 

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hats schon mal wer gemacht und hat wer interesse drann?
> 
> 

 

amule ist ein fork von lmule, und lmule wurde damals IIRC von emule abgeleitet (wie viel Code dabei portiert wurde und wie viel Code neu geschrieben wurde, weiß ich nicht).

----------

## slick

verschoben Deutsches Forum (German) --> Diskussionsforum

----------

## Anarcho

Möglich ist sowas immer, es kommt, wie schon gesagt, nur auf den Aufwand an.

Dazu sollte man wissen wie gut eMule programmiert ist,

also z.b. wie gut GUI und Backend getrennt sind, wie sehr MS Spezifische Objekte benutzt werden usw.

Erst nach der Analyse kann man entscheiden ob der Aufwand lohnt.

----------

## hoschi

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Zumindest koennte man sich mal auf Kademila etc. konzentrieren. 
> 
> Nun... Gestern oder so war es, da wurde bei mir amule auf die Version 2.1.2 upgegraded und es hat mich sehr gewundert, erstaunt und positiv überrascht: Jetzt gibt es Kademlia Support 
> 
> Und er hat nachdem ich die nodes-Datei runtergeladen habe auch verbunden...

 

Warum frage ich auch so bloed danach   :Shocked: 

----------

## l3u

Wenn ihr's portiert, dann benutzt bitte qt. GTK* ist genauso grausam wie wxWindows ;-)

----------

## Lenz

Genau, wenn dann kMule.

Wieso sollte man eMule erneut portieren, wo das doch aufgrund des verwendeten Frameworks so eine Arbeit war das überhaupt portabel zu machen? Wenn bei aMule Funktionen fehlen, sollte man sich lieber dort engagieren und die fehlenden Funktionen hinzufügen als ein neues Projekt "from scratch" zu beginnen.

----------

## misterjack

frag mich überhaupt was an amule verkehrt sein soll. btw tauschen sich amule und emule entwickler freundlich untereinander aus. warum dann ein tool portieren, wenn es ein gleichwertiges gibt.

@nightdragon, jaja deine eigene meinung. dann respektier auch die anderer oder stelle deine fragen so, dass eine solche diskussion erst gar nicht aufkommt. du bläst dich hier künstlich auf, als wär die welt untergegangen

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ihr's portiert, dann benutzt bitte qt. GTK* ist genauso grausam wie wxWindows 

 

Tatsächlich? Und in wiefern sind die beiden Toolkits grausam?

----------

## hoschi

Einmal bitte fuer GTK und QT, Danke!

----------

## Vortex375

Ah, ich seh schon, mit den Gui-Toolkits ist es nicht anders als mit Dateisystemen.  :Very Happy: 

Schön, schön, dann halt ich mal lieber die Klappe, ehe noch ein Streit ausbricht!

----------

